# Vivaldi Browser



## Zangetsu (Apr 3, 2021)

Tried this today and its really awesome. Specially the notes feature is really unique and the option to customize tabs.

*vivaldi.com/
Try it now! if you haven't 

Oh and if you are a Chrome fanboy then read this article 

*vivaldi.com/blog/vivaldi-vs-chrome-browser-3-things/


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Apr 4, 2021)

Well, I liked it BUT its slow when compared to both chrome and firefox and that's a deal breaker.
Try fullscreening youtube videos in both vivaldi and chrome, vivaldi takes a hot sec.


----------



## rockfella (Apr 4, 2021)

Try edge now. Google keep can be synced with any browser then it syncs with the phone app too. Very handy.


----------



## dissel (Apr 4, 2021)

Chrome alternative - Ideal choice is Brave Browser....Now using with iOS, Andriod, Windows and Linux platform.
Brave in iPad for youtube is the only option to watch Adfree without any security compromise.
Edge is also recommended when using Windows.


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Apr 4, 2021)

dissel said:


> Chrome alternative - Ideal choice is Brave Browser....Now using with iOS, Andriod, Windows and Linux platform.
> Brave in iPad for youtube is the only option to watch Adfree without any security compromise.
> Edge is also recommended when using Windows.


The thing is, I can't find the benefits I would have while using Brave over firefox. I couldn't care less about their crypto. They themselves admit that their privacy feature are only better out of the box, and enabling certain extensions would have same if not better impact on your privacy. Same for the adblocker, I would use Ublockorigin anyday, thank you. That's the benefits listed on their homepage, do you, as its user, experienced any benifits that maybe weren't listed on their homepage itself.


----------



## Anorion (Apr 5, 2021)

Vivaldi looks awesome, is very customizable. I was using it, one of the useful things was ability to surf insta. 
Problems were: Integration with free download manager, Boardgamearena and Inkarnate. Not a dealbreaker, would be using Vivaldi only...
Buuuut I like Opera GX too much haha  sorry Vivaldi


----------



## Anorion (Apr 5, 2021)

Oof
Read the whole "Apple slogans the Vivaldi way" thing

*vivaldi.com/wp-content/themes/vivaldicom-theme/video/vivaldi-app-slogans.mp4

LOL


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 5, 2021)

Opera GX is like adrenaline loaded browser with too many features... Don't you think it as bloatwares ?

Ah the good thing about vivaldi is they don't collect your data  so no tracking


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Apr 5, 2021)

Anorion said:


> Buuuut I like Opera GX too much haha  sorry Vivaldi


Beware that opera is not a company that you can trust though. Opera found offering predatory loans through these four apps in India


----------



## Anorion (Apr 5, 2021)

Zangetsu said:


> Opera GX is like adrenaline loaded browser with too many features... Don't you think it as bloatwares ?
> 
> Ah the good thing about vivaldi is they don't collect your data  so no tracking


The killer feature is picture on picture YouTube while you are playing a game


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Apr 5, 2021)

Anorion said:


> The killer feature is picture on picture YouTube while you are playing a game


This is the exact reason I wanted to download opera GX but now you can do the same thing, if not better, using xbox gamebar on windows. It has an extention called youtube gamebar overlay that does exactly that.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Apr 5, 2021)

I used vivaldi ~2.5 years ago (that too when it was referenced in digit magzine December 2017 issue as i remeber) at that time it was sluggish.

Now i used it again. No difference. Apparently that browser focuses more on cosmetics. Although I couldnt find any theme of my liking. After that importing passwords to it is also experimental, so cant leave chrome... sed lfe


----------



## dissel (Apr 5, 2021)

Æsoteric Positron said:


> The thing is, I can't find the benefits I would have while using Brave over firefox. I couldn't care less about their crypto. They themselves admit that their privacy feature are only better out of the box, and enabling certain extensions would have same if not better impact on your privacy. Same for the adblocker, I would use Ublockorigin anyday, thank you. That's the benefits listed on their homepage, do you, as its user, experienced any benifits that maybe weren't listed on their homepage itself.



I don't actually remember when I start using Brave as alternative of RAM hungry Chrome, From the begning I never use the Crypto Reward stuff, I always disabled it in first boot. 
- Their device syncing was suck earlier and when I start using they permantly disable it and remove it, But when it back  it was useless again, But now it fixed and rock solid so far.
- uBlock orgin or any adblocker extension will not work with Firefox in iPadOS and then I only found Brave Browser is the only one who can support out - of - the box Ad Blocking solution for iPad, Then again some weired reason Youtube Desktop Site is not work at all for iPad and I lost my mind, I went their forum and create a thread with all screenshot, The Mod / Stuff who is replying got no idea about iOS, he asking me to enable this or that which is never present under Apple's closed enviorment, So I bombered with lots of screenshot, Soon many people joined as they complained earlier but none of them post any screenshot - After some time that issue got fixed, This was more than a year ago.
- From that point on I use Brave browser all device i,e Poco F1, Sam S6 Lite, two iPads, Windows 10, Open Suse,Ubuntu.....Only at Ubuntu Budgie Brave browser is not stable at all. 

- For MS Edge, Recently got a Ryzen Laptop and face some drive incompatibality isssue hense the space problem, So start using default Edge and instantly notice, This is a enough for Windows (Only) Machine.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 5, 2021)

MS Edge consumes less RAM than FF & Chrome


----------



## Anorion (Apr 5, 2021)

Lol maaybe, but I had fired up opera, downloaded the app, installed and was running it when I was interrupted and surprised by Edge showing result in Microsoft store for me looking for the app using search bar, that I had long forgotten about!

Can believe that though Chrome hogs memory, and bing.com is actually faster (its faster to type than google.com hehe).
Buuut so many apps I use are based on chromium, Atom is a text editor I use for formatting CMS stuff, and Typora, a text editor for BBCode (forums and Discord formatting, it also has a typewriter mode where the cursor is stationary, and the rest of the text moves, plus a focus mode which greys out everything but the line you are writing... its awesome ^^)... and Opera and Vivaldi too sooo... IDK whats the point here of not using Chrome. Privacy can be managed by setting up your stuff right and opting out of ad networks, there is plenty of control now on how they use your data, and all companies are very clear about that.

Opera or Vivaldi I like to use because comfortable with shortcuts, managing tabs and some features
Or else, for when I want to use web apps, Google docs, cloud based services, play browser based games I use Google Chrome.

Opera Touch is really good and you can continue browsing and stuff, but I don use that, I use synced bookmarks thingy


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Apr 7, 2021)

RumbaMon19 said:


> so cant leave chrome... sed lfe


Tried firefox recently?



dissel said:


> I don't actually remember when I start using Brave as alternative of RAM hungry Chrome, From the begning I never use the Crypto Reward stuff, I always disabled it in first boot.
> - Their device syncing was suck earlier and when I start using they permantly disable it and remove it, But when it back  it was useless again, But now it fixed and rock solid so far.
> - uBlock orgin or any adblocker extension will not work with Firefox in iPadOS and then I only found Brave Browser is the only one who can support out - of - the box Ad Blocking solution for iPad, Then again some weired reason Youtube Desktop Site is not work at all for iPad and I lost my mind, I went their forum and create a thread with all screenshot, The Mod / Stuff who is replying got no idea about iOS, he asking me to enable this or that which is never present under Apple's closed enviorment, So I bombered with lots of screenshot, Soon many people joined as they complained earlier but none of them post any screenshot - After some time that issue got fixed, This was more than a year ago.
> - From that point on I use Brave browser all device i,e Poco F1, Sam S6 Lite, two iPads, Windows 10, Open Suse,Ubuntu.....Only at Ubuntu Budgie Brave browser is not stable at all.
> ...


Oh, don't have an IPad tho, in android, ublock origin works perfectly........ I didn't notice the RAM usage difference between chrome, brave and firefox tho........ So, IPad compatibility and less RAM usuage are what makes brave better for you?



Anorion said:


> IDK whats the point here of not using Chrome.


I don't use them much myself but I heard firefox's developer tools are vastly better than anyone else in the market. Most of the times its little things for everyday consumer tho; eg. I really like firefox's transition to full screen better than other browsers.


Anorion said:


> Lol maaybe, but I had fired up opera, downloaded the app, installed and was running it when I was interrupted and surprised by Edge showing result in Microsoft store for me looking for the app using search bar, that I had long forgotten about!


Umm.... Wdym?


Anorion said:


> forums and Discord formatting, it also has a typewriter mode where the cursor is stationary, and the rest of the text moves, plus a focus mode which greys out everything but the line you are writing... its awesome ^^


You use it for every single post? Seems kinda unreasonable......... Its mainly for writing articles I think, though I use wordpress instead, it too has the focus mode, found it kinda annoying.


Anorion said:


> Opera or Vivaldi I like to use because comfortable with shortcuts, managing tabs and some features
> Or else, for when I want to use web apps, Google docs, cloud based services, play browser based games I use Google Chrome.


Better yet-  you use chromium based browsers #bing'sfaster


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Apr 7, 2021)

The thing about vivaldi is it takes 4 seconds with super ugly animations to full screen a video, whereas it takes ~1 sec with firefox with a beautiful blackout animation.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Apr 7, 2021)

Æsoteric Positron said:


> Tried firefox recently



It's not good. Takes more ram than chrome, user friendliness is less, and some gestures are missing.




Æsoteric Positron said:


> heard firefox's developer tools are vastly better than anyone else in the market



Nope. They are more tiresome. For loading a html doc in sources, you need to refresh the page. Also, as I used chrome, I liked the lighthouse feature, as I develop sites independently, I don't have much of testers and SEO experts.


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Apr 7, 2021)

RumbaMon19 said:


> It's not good. Takes more ram than chrome, user friendliness is less, and some gestures are missing.


Hmm...... Makes me compelled to give brave another shot.


----------



## dissel (Apr 8, 2021)

Æsoteric Positron said:


> Oh, don't have an IPad tho, in android, ublock origin works perfectly........ I didn't notice the RAM usage difference between chrome, brave and firefox tho........ So, IPad compatibility and less RAM usuage are what makes brave better for you?


Yes, That absolutely seals the deal for me to make it the default browser on all my devices.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 9, 2021)

Æsoteric Positron said:


> The thing about vivaldi is it takes 4 seconds with super ugly animations to full screen a video, whereas it takes ~1 sec with firefox with a beautiful blackout animation.


For me it doesn't take 4secs to full screen a video


----------



## sling-shot (Apr 14, 2021)

RumbaMon19 said:


> It's not good. Takes more ram than chrome, user friendliness is less, and some gestures are missing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please also test your sites in Firefox which is the only independent browser now as all others are Chrome under the hood in fancy dress. 

----

Vivaldi has good concept but execution seems to be struggling as mentioned by others above.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Apr 14, 2021)

sling-shot said:


> Please also test your sites in Firefox which is the only independent browser now as all others are Chrome under the hood in fancy dress.



Firefox is more hungry. Major issue with firefox is it is not refined with UX. I used it for 3 months before i switched back to chrome.


----------



## sling-shot (Apr 14, 2021)

I am not advising you to use it. Just test your sites on it too for users like me who hate the chrome monopoly and to prevent days of IE6 coming back.


----------



## Vyom (Apr 17, 2021)

I would need a good list of negatives to move my a** from Firefox.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 20, 2021)

Vyom said:


> I would need a good list of negatives to move my a** from Firefox.


I love Firefox and use it every time for Browsing

Chrome I use in office.
MS Edge I hardly open.


----------



## topgear (Apr 22, 2021)

Edge has some major rendering issue on some websites. Use only Chrome and Firefox.


----------



## kg11sgbg (May 18, 2021)

topgear said:


> Edge has some major rendering issue on some websites. Use only Chrome and Firefox.


I do.


----------

